# Horotec Msa 10.500 (Professional Bracelet Pin / Screw Pusher Tool)



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

At the Clock & Watch fair I picked this up:



The chap selling it was very friendly and helpful, and let me have it for a bargain Â£15

(He also had a variety of much more expensive tools - one being a full Rolex toolset for changing bezels, casebacks etc which went for Â£1700)

I picked it up because the quality was evident, and despite it missing all the little parts it was in almost new condition. The only potential concern was that one of the push bits had been snapped of (and first impressions) jammed into the holder.

Once I got it home I went in search of identifying it - its a *Horotec MSA 10.500* Watchmakers Professional Bracelet Pin / Screw Pusher Tool.

Then I went in search of the missing parts.

I assumed Cousins would sell them, but unfortunately not. Hmmmmmm.

I'd found the Horotec website, and downloaded their comprehensive catalogue, which listed the individual part numbers. It also had a *contact us* section. So I did, asking them where I could buy the parts.

A very helpful person answered the following day, and gave me the names of three re-sellers in the UK, non of whom I'd heard of.

One of them, *H S Walsh* listed the complete toolset, but I couldn't find the parts, so I sent them an inquiry.

This was answered the same day, saying that they did stock all the parts, and that their website was quite new.

I placed the order on Tuesday, and the parts arrived on Thursday.

And here is what I now have:



I already had the grey block, but hadn't realised what the holes on the underside are for:

They locate conveniently into the locator pin:



Here's how you would use it with a push pin:



and here's one of the screwdriver blades fitted:



the blade is gripped by a small ball, under tension of a rubber o ring.



This is a piece of quality kit, which ensures that when pushing, the force is directly downwards (and can't slip), or when undoing (or doing up) a screw, likewise the chance of slipping is minimised.

They retail at about Â£130, and mine set me back about Â£45.

(and I discovered the very friendly and helpful HS Walsh).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Horotec kit is lovely....but sooo expensive. I have their case back / crystal press (below); bought second hand on ebay but still cost close to Â£85 I seem to remember.

Well done; you have a bargain there!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Just had a visit. They have a LOT of tools. What impresses me is the fact they have spares on show with prices so if you break a part of your set, you dont have to start making phone calls or sending emails trying to find a replacement.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I used this for the first time today, to push a reluctant bracelet pin back in.

Normally I just use a flat metal surface to push down with, but this pin didn't want to go back in. And, when I went to pull it out again (there was about 3mm left sticking out) it didn't want to come out - typical.

Hmmmm - time for a tool.

I picked the widest push pin (I think its 2.5mm, maybe 3mm), mounted the bracelet into the plastic holder, pushed down very firmly and the pin slid home. No damage and no real force.


----------

